# LG 42LW550W stand



## Joksu78 (Mar 9, 2016)

Does some other models of LG tv's share same stand body and base as 42lw550w? Been trying to find replacement for my tv but with exact model doesnt return too many options.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you mean a table top mount for your TV? Does it have to be an LG exact replacement or does a generic work for you? You should only need to match up the VESA bolt pattern.

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Tab...eo-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1457557132&sr=1-12


----------



## Joksu78 (Mar 9, 2016)

I guess that would do the job aswell, thanks.


----------

